# Red Cell?



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey ever one
I have a ? about Red Cell
I know it is a vitamin for inside pigeons/doves.
What i would like to know is if you guys think I should give in to my outside birds? Even tho they are in the sun most the day. What about if they have babies would it be good for them? 
And last ? do you know how much i should give a dove?
Just asking 
thank you for the help


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Red Cell has a wide application range. It's a vitamin that is given to horses as well if you google it though many racers praise it in it's nutrient
value for pigeons. I don't think you could go wrong in giving it to indoor 
or outdoor pigeons. It's a plus that it has D3 for the indoors but there are still
many benefits to the outdoor birds getting this as a supplement as well.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI MICHELLE, Red cell is a product for horses that some pigeon people use.When I use it I give 1 tea spoon to a gallon of water.DO NOT OVER DOSE...............GEORGE


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

yep i got it from Foys
and it says 1 tablesppon per gallon of drinking water, but i was thinking maybe alitte less.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The dosage rate on the bottle I purchased is 1 Tsp. for half a gallon, twice a 
week.

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i took that right off the label.
it says "Directions: Use 1 tablesppon per gallon of drinking water. Not for human use. Keep out of the reach of children."


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I use Red Cell too. 1 tsp per gallon. Whether this is necessary or not, I don't know, but during hot weather, I only leave it out for half a day, then I go out and change the water to just plain water. I'm always afraid of it spoiling when it's so hot outside.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I use Red Cell too. 1 tsp per gallon. Whether this is necessary or not, I don't know, but during hot weather, I only leave it out for half a day, then I go out and change the water to just plain water. I'm always afraid of it spoiling when it's so hot outside.


Renee, great point about discarding the vitamin water. We use Nekton-S but make sure that both indoor and outdoor birds' water is changed out in the afternoon to clear water. I worry about spoilage.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I use Red Cell too. 1 tsp per gallon. Whether this is necessary or not, I don't know, but during hot weather, I only leave it out for half a day, then I go out and change the water to just plain water. I'm always afraid of it spoiling when it's so hot outside.


Renee, where did you purchase your bottle and is the above dose rate from
the the supply house?

Michelle, the vitamin, Red Cell, can be used w/pigeons, but I believe the dose rate printed on the bottle itself is for horses.

I don't remember which Pigeon Supply House that I purchased it from, but
there was a sticker on the bottle w/the dosing amount.

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok 
thank you you guys


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Renee, where did you purchase your bottle and is the above dose rate from
> the the supply house?
> 
> Michelle, the vitamin, Red Cell, can be used w/pigeons, but I believe the dose rate printed on the bottle itself is for horses.
> ...


I buy mine at the local feed store that sales all of the horse stuff. As far as dosage, Global's says 1 tsp for 1/2 gallon. Foy's says 1 tblsp to a gallon. JEDD's doesn't give a dosage and Siegels doesn't sell it.  A local fancier gave us some when we first got our birds back in 2000 and a tsp per gallon is what he told us and that's what I've always used.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Renee, I must have purchased mine through Global's then w/the dose
rates you noted. Just couldn't remember where I'd gotten it at. I don't know
what the difference in strength is about w/the supply houses, but there is
one. Guess w/this range, one could dose from one tsp to a Gallon 
up to 3 Tablespoons per gallon assuming they are all acceptable dosing
amounts.

fp


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Michelle & All, I have used (Horse Red Cell ) for more yrs. than I can remember for my Racers & it has worked well in my opinion.... Please remember to "Refrigerate after opening"
I use it 3-5 days a week when Training & Racing one tsp. per gal.. Some use Canine Red Cell for there Racers & claim it is better for reasons I don't know..... Just remember to store in Refrig!!!!!!!!!! Happy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I do, Happy, but it's a good reminder, thanks.

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

yep thank you happy
and ever one


----------

